# Emily Ratajkowski - walks the runway at Michael Kors fashion show in New York - (15.02.2022) - 4x



## redbeard (17 Feb. 2022)

​


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2022)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (17 Feb. 2022)

super schön


----------



## frank63 (17 Feb. 2022)

Danke schön für Emily.


----------



## Stoneweb (8 März 2022)

Great pics. Thanks


----------

